#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  >  納尼亞傳奇首映觀後感

## Kofu

今天上映今天看~~嘎嘎嘎嘎~基本上我在電影院看到什麼情結通常都不太敢哭的,今天則是哭的兮哩嘩啦T_T""

今天考完試晚上就跟毛毛去看納尼亞了,結語是..........這真是[幾年來]不可多得的好片阿!!![對我來說真的是幾年來~~]

首先因為魔衣櫥這一段故事劇情跟哈波或是魔戒比故事短很多,相較之下納尼亞反而可以把整本故事從頭到尾每個細節都呈現出來,這點我想是不管哈波或魔戒拍的再好都會有的缺憾吧.

因為敘述的詳細所以就算沒看過故事的人也能明白整部電影的方向(我想一定會刺激非常非常多的人回頭來看故事書)由戰爭~到納尼亞世界~到碰到每一個書裡面有提到的狀況整部電影都有很動人的音樂跟背景來做"背景",我會掉眼淚其實早在阿斯蘭出場以前就已經哭哭哭了,主要原因還是因為它的背景音樂跟電影場景的"背景"真的讓人感動的莫名奇妙~~就像看雪山一樣,一看整個人都會冷的發抖

音樂的旋律跟唱史詩的魔戒蠻相近,但是又在其中加入好些音調明顯的節奏聽起來就像是愛爾蘭風的音樂了. 


除了上述都做的相當成功以外,各各演員的功力也真的是非常的強,首推演雪后的女主角跟演小璐西的小女孩,雪后演的相當有壓迫感而且非常刻薄,璐西則是非常天真自在~~~當然除了這兩位以外其他演員也幾乎是旗鼓相當(阿斯蘭算演員嗎?XDD)

在預告跟加演裡面也看的到,裡面的3D跟特殊化妝用的相當多,會不會因為看多電腦做出來的東西動感程度有增有減就看個人看此片當時的感覺了(如果看一部片子能引人入戲的話那用的道具真不真對看的人來說也不見得是非常重要的東西吧??)我的感覺是3D的確用的相當多,但是在電影上看起來不會跟演員有"搶"的感覺並且非常融入~~~~

如果滿分是5顆星的話~我會給..........6顆星!!!!
其他的~就看大家看的時候是不是真的很入戲嚕^_^ (你會比我還需要這塊手帕的XD)

----------


## MINE

昨天也去看了納尼亞
感想跟KOFU差不多

KOFU提到的白皇后...真的很讓人印象深刻
尤其是後來戰場那段
我從來沒想到原來白皇后那麼猛的=0=
我一度懷疑我是不是在看駭客任務..."""
至於白皇后的演技部份
應該是全部演員裡最好的吧(畢竟是主角級戲份)
陰險、害怕、兇狠
都很對味，一點也不含糊

動畫角色嘛
最棒的自然是阿斯蘭囉...
看了一下後面的工作人員表
阿斯蘭有自己的動畫SUPERVIOR
有專人負責牠的表情動作
畢竟是全片精神所在
如此大手筆也是應該的

電影裡也加了點原創劇情
主要是在加四兄妹裡次男愛德蒙的戲份
比如說一開始加入了倫敦轟炸
愛德蒙不顧危險去搶照片
另外還有提到兄妹父母的事
個人覺得...這樣做是很不錯啦
只是沒有發揮得很好
本來預期跟後面劇情發生很好的互動...結果並沒有
滿可惜的

另外有一個有微詞的是
白皇后跟愛德蒙第一次相遇
覺得這場戲是很重要的轉折點
電影裡應該能更加著墨
讓之後愛德蒙的背叛更有說服力

裡面牛頭人很多
看的時候會有錯覺--魔獸世界有電影版了XD"?

基本上...我還是推薦大家去電影院看這個片子^^

再來就看以教授為主角的"魔法師的侄子"會不會開拍囉~

----------


## 狐狸

今天凌晨和V仔一起去看了納尼亞~~

真不愧是首映...做的滿滿的!!!


影片一共2個多小時~


狐狸和V載的觀後感想想都不用想...就是一句話...

萌爆了!!!!整個完完全全都萌爆了!!萌到爆掉了!!爆到不能在爆了!!!


裡面的東物雖然不是獸人..可是全部都是會說話的超萌獸!!!

出場最多的就是狼!!!~~帥到不行

還有狐狸萌獸!!!.....我看完後整隻狐狸都萌到發瘋!!萌到吐血!!萌到升天!!!!!!XD"

還有超震撼的威武到不行的大統領-獅子~~整個超毛的..超英俊的!!!!不愧是萬獸之王呀~~~~~

還有超可愛的獵豹以及獅鷹~~~~



此片真的...真的真的是獸迷們不可不看的一不萌片~


真的是讚讚讚讚讚到不行了!!!!!!!!!!!


(狐狸萌到狐狸.......升天ING....)



----------------以下是劇情殘念之處...還沒看過影片的請自行判斷要不要先去看影片XD""------------------------------


整體故事來說...我覺得劇情中殘念的有幾點..


第一個就是拿弓箭的大姊....完全沒有戲份...虧它的弓箭還這麼漂亮

整體戰爭來說大姊醉最最應該的是站在山崖上面的弓箭手群裡才對...

而不是拿劍的弟弟站在面~


第二個就是女巫太簡單就掛彩了......~"~
獅王阿斯蘭在戰爭的戲份中還不夠勇猛..還不夠展現威力~~
真是一大殘念....


第三個就是...傳說中2個亞當的兒子和2個夏媧的兒子可以帶來光明...&^*%(*
說是這麼說....但是整體戲劇中怎麼看起來四個主角似乎都沒有發揮什麼大作用...
不僅沒有締造什麼轉折的.....奇蹟反而還成為壘罪?!.......
打打仗我覺得獸族的都比他們有用的多.....
簡單的說...就像是戰爭中一般的小配角而已......

到最後他們當上了國王和皇后我覺得當的有點勉強.......  :Wink:  


這就是這部片子的三大殘念之處....

----------


## 博樹

好怨阿....

我好想去看納尼亞...(囧)

聽狐狸一說更想看了....

為什麼我現在的荷包是乾的呢...(泣)

獅子怨念
獅子怨念
獅子怨念

(囧囧囧)

----------


## 池

裡面的動物都超可愛的
尤其是會說話的那隻狼>w<~

中間狐狸被咬的那段||||
狐貍好可憐啊...看起來好痛（何？

後來獅子被剃毛的那段也好慘忍||||

----------


## 芬狼

這裡我解答一下




> 第一個就是拿弓箭的大姊....完全沒有戲份...虧它的弓箭還這麼漂亮
> 
> 整體戰爭來說大姊醉最最應該的是站在山崖上面的弓箭手群裡才對...
> 
> 而不是拿劍的弟弟站在面~


因為~~小說裡面,聖誕老人說過,如果讓女士跑到戰場上,那整個戰爭會變的醜陋
所以兩位女王的武器,只是防身



> 第二個就是女巫太簡單就掛彩了......~"~ 
> 獅王阿斯蘭在戰爭的戲份中還不夠勇猛..還不夠展現威力~~ 
> 真是一大殘念....


因為狐狸大人沒有看過小說,所以不知道亞斯蘭的力量,我只能說......不是賈崔斯太弱.....而是亞斯蘭太強了




> 第三個就是...傳說中2個亞當的兒子和2個夏媧的兒子可以帶來光明...&^*%(* 
> 說是這麼說....但是整體戲劇中怎麼看起來四個主角似乎都沒有發揮什麼大作用... 
> 不僅沒有締造什麼轉折的.....奇蹟反而還成為壘罪?!....... 
> 打打仗我覺得獸族的都比他們有用的多..... 
> 簡單的說...就像是戰爭中一般的小配角而已...... 
> 
> 到最後他們當上了國王和皇后我覺得當的有點勉強.......


海貍有說過:[這一切的轉變,都是因為你們來了]
所以四位國王和女王不是戰爭的配角......比較像是主導者
一個在大的軍隊.......也要有優秀的領導才能展顯實力,不然就是一盤散沙

狐狸大人會覺得他們是配角.....是因為狐狸大人想看精采的打鬥
在說......納尼亞是自由的國度...裡面的每位居名都會為了納尼亞而戰
所以....不需要像是駭客任務那樣的英雄
在說也沒必要
且別忘了.......他們都還是小孩!!!!!!!!!!!!其他的士兵都是成人....
所以別要求太多了(你以為每個小孩都是超人唷==

以上是我的回答

----------


## 夜月之狼

那真是太~~~好看了~ 尤其是戰爭部份

笨狼在影片剛開始時非常激動呢~

心臟跳很大

中間都不敢去上廁所=3=(好孩子不能學哦)

比較遺憾的是狼在裡面是屬於反派的~"~

而且亞斯藍也......復活了?

感覺有點掃興=3=

(不是說獅子復活不好 是牠的方式有點......不知道怎麼說~"~)

(清楚聽到一旁的朋友在亞斯藍解釋秘約時說了一聲"爛"=3=)

還有女巫也死得好快~"~

原本還以為拿弓箭的姊姊會一箭把女巫射死或射傷說~"~

弓箭的設定不錯啊~ 只要相信它 就能百步穿楊

結果好像沒什麼用=3= 

兩位女士也沒有什麼戰爭的戲份 虧小妹飛刀那麼準=3=

從看到狼以後就開始期待牠們能加入亞斯藍的軍團

不過還是沒有......〒▽〒

狐狸也太少戲了><" 牠也滿可愛的~

心得...... 滿腔的激動和難受(播到一半開始想上廁所@@)

----------


## 狼王白牙

話說聖誕老人發了武器之後, 不但是*紫色史詩級裝備*

武器上均附魔了智慧型學習功能, 拿到的人該武器技能立刻加255全滿

以上解答了為什麼四位無師自通, 戰場上使用自如


結局四位國王同時登基, 想必如果4王同時統治 "什麼啊大陸 "下去

可能會出現處理事務前先吵一架, 決定哪一位國王來處理國政

最後甚至可能國內分裂成東西南北四天王, 然後新的風暴即將開始

因此最後大家莫名奇妙的回到衣櫥的另一端, 以避免以上劇情發生

宮廷劇畢竟不適合小朋友觀看啊~~

----------


## 食老TPOA

看完只有兩個想法：
一個是這是一部很萌的電影，到處充滿萌獸~XDDDDD
另一個是......
這是一部很棒的童話(汗)

唔......
喜歡的角色有一半在白女巫麾下
而且有些滅得很好笑|||OTL
屠狼騎士.....囧囧囧囧
所以才說是童話啊~~~~
戰場上哪有廢話那麼多的
一口咬死不就好了|||OTL
討厭啦~狼狼死掉了|||OTL.............................
(怨怨怨怨怨怨怨怨怨怨怨怨怨)

其他就不多說了
偏見留在心裡想就好了(爆汗)
謎：那你第二段寫的那一大段不是偏見是什麼？
那是怨念啊！！！！ㄧ□ㄧ/

----------


## 夜月之狼

原來......這麼黑暗啊~"~

果然不適合小孩和笨狼看

看都看不懂......

(星:你是小孩嗎?)

(狼:不是~)

(星:那就是你很幼稚囉?)

(狼:〒▽〒......)

紫色史詩級裝備是什麼?~"~

+255又是什麼?~"~

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 原來......這麼黑暗啊~"~
> 果然不適合小孩和笨狼看


  :不要.不要(強烈):   不要誤會~~ 這部電影從1歲~99歲都適合

只是看完電影最喜歡搞  Kuso 以及玩 *大家來找碴*



> 紫色史詩級裝備是什麼?~"~
> +255又是什麼?~"~


魔獸世界裡面的, 最強力的武器或防具, 通常會增加很多屬性

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

呀呀~

狼肯整齣戲再欣賞動物們的臉部表情和毛的說~
海狸和狐狸的毛看起來好棒
亞斯蘭臉部表情很逼真(是因為特寫比較多的關係嗎)

海狸一開始遇到他們講的話讓人會心一笑呢

不過最後有點不符合時間邏輯就是

----------


## Wolfy

今天跟C牛跑去看大螢幕了(台中日新)
長話短說...先趕快講一些想講的.

其實...我覺得我是去看獸的 (爆XD)
戰爭該有的一些感觸...我並沒能體會.
以劇情來講是普普.

*可是獸太萌了!!!*

所以我要講的不是影評....而是萌獸感想XDDD.

我要把我最喜歡的獸排出來.

第一名就是狐狸~~~
牠超帥超棒的. 我超喜歡. 整個表情.動作. 還有他的行為我都最最喜歡.
(而且毛色的感覺跟我們這隻狐狸也蠻像的耶...除了白色尾巴末端XD)

第二名是狼.
雖然是反派...可是好棒啊~~~狼性十足. 野性十足. 壞壞的模樣好讚阿XD
其實也算是非常忠貞的角色. (不過其中有幾隻怎麼有點哈士奇的感覺XD)

第三名是木法沙.
對不起...是亞斯蘭. 不過從表情. 聲音. 個性. 會講的話來看.
是牠沒錯... 復活兩次(是我的幻覺請不要打我XD) 
真是太帥了~~~ 獅子就是要向牠那樣才讚阿~~~

第四是獵豹.
沒有開口說話... 可是不知道為什麼一直吸引我的目光.
即使當做背景從後面走過. 我的眼珠子也跟著他走了.
在眾獸都出現的場景我也是不由自主的會注意到.
獵豹真萌阿~~~

------------------------------------

PS.

狼人...我看到狼人.....
之前是誰跟我說沒有狼人的? 可是我看到了唷~~~
雖然真的真的很不顯眼... 連配角都不算...(淚)
可是是狼人沒錯. 到時候DVD見真章吧XDDD

那個女巫阿~~~ 還真的忘了她叫做什麼了(有提到嗎我忘了)
氣勢營造的還算不錯啦~~~女屋總是以冰系的為主嗎? 
讓我想起太空戰士8的女巫. 還有冰的招喚獸希娃.

最後...湯瑪斯的羊腿好讚阿(口水ing~~~)
(狼與羊還沒上映阿~~~~)
(這個ps太長了吧xD)

----------


## 池

獵豹好可愛啊>w<
跑的好快...跑起來好帥啊~XD

狼人我有看到~（舉手）
在巫女那方=w=
好像獸人都在巫女那的樣子...

冰巫女的北極熊也很可愛（豎指）

另外...
湯馬斯...不是鹿嗎？（呆

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

疑似狼人物在戰爭時有出現~

不過有點像哈利波特無毛種....跑步起來也怪怪的

白女巫那邊也有大貓....一隻白虎撲倒一隻獵豹.....

----------


## 食老TPOA

今天從同學那邊聽到一段很無言的影評
內容如下：

「我覺得這整部片令我印象最深刻的是白女巫
　有她出現的地方都很好笑
　其中最好笑的一段台詞是：「把他的毛剃掉。」
　這女巫一定有變態傾向
　而且很色
　竟然要剃他的毛
　害我從頭笑到尾……」

這是節錄
其他的不太重要
重點就是這裡
聽他講完後小生也笑了(噴笑)
看小生打這段大概笑不出來吧
要看他加上動作和表情
然後邊說邊跳的帶動唱(？)
超生動超活潑超變態.................

----------


## 笨狗~~

噗...我們去看的時候，看到獅子被剃毛那一段，忽然有個好Ｑ的童言童語出現…"媽媽～那他的毛還會不會再長出來阿＝　＝"
全場竟然都笑了－﹏－，傻眼…

看完之後，總覺得有點空虛～
１．露西從聖誕老人那拿到的小刀…原本以為在後半部分會有什麼功用…原來只是要證明她比她姊姊還要神準＝　＝
２．蘇珊從聖誕老人那拿到的弓箭…原本還很期待說（因為魔戒裡的弓箭手就好帥＞﹏＜），結果從頭到尾只有用兩次…
３．阿斯蘭復活那一部分我一直弄不懂＝　＝，忽然間就復活了（天音：廢話，要不然你要她怎麼復活…先來點配樂再從天而降嗎？Orz..）
４．阿斯蘭復活後，回到雪宮去就那些被冰凍的人們，原本以為戰爭的情況一定會更加刺激…結果只是阿斯蘭跑去咬女巫，結束…那些被救活的…其實可以不用出場…（天音：那你要讓這故事有個空缺在那阿…）好吧…吐納思也算角色之一咩…一直被冰著也不好…

　　不過整個世界還是很漂亮的說～雖然我一直覺得他們上火車的那個月台好像哈利波特的９又３／４月台…不過整體故事還是很不錯的～

----------


## 月極停車場

其實纳尼亞傳說整篇上來有都有聖經的意味

沒讀過聖經的人看起來會比較難懂

我是英文老師跟我說的qq  我自己沒讀過聖經阿 (看到諾亞方舟就已經快要睡著了)

而且他還讓我們看原文  orz  全英文 阿阿阿阿阿

----------


## PandaTwo

不是看首映～
不過還是可以說些感想～
但～
我的感想正面不多～
不喜者請不要往下看～
^^




















有關整個劇情方面～
覺得在前端的敘述鋪陳做得很浩大～
但是一推演到白女巫跑來和亞斯蘭獅子要求依照古老密約交出背叛者後～
整個故事的節奏就開始快速進展～
快到到結束後，讓人覺得，”啊，就這樣喔～”的感覺～

白女巫在前面營造出了一種冷酷，擁有著強力Power的反派大魔頭～
但是在最後的戰役中，被亞斯蘭一撲倒，吼的一聲，爺～結束了？
這是之前的大反派嗎？總也有點掙扎或是和亞斯蘭勢均力敵的對峙比較合理吧？
聖誕老人賜與了二姊只要相信，就能百步穿楊的弓箭，結果一直到戰役結束，爺，只射出一箭，而且還是射一個已經搖搖欲墜的矮人？？
（雖說二姊的上戰場不見得要是主戲，但就這樣啥都沒發揮，那特別強調這個設定，不免讓人有種失望）
而亞斯蘭在替老三犧牲，而被白女巫處死的那段～
在氣氛的營造下，也沒把那種悲壯的感覺表現出來～
（相對於魔戒一甘道夫、還有波洛莫這兩個角色在”死”時，氣氛就營造的很令人動容）
而在過了一晚後，亞斯蘭在曙光中復活的橋段～
也沒讓人感受到那種從絕望中獲得新生的振奮感！
而最重要的一點～
就是大家讚賞不斷的亞斯蘭～
我只覺得，好可愛啊.........真想摸摸與抱抱！^^
（ㄟ～可是亞斯蘭應該是要是很有那種霸者氣氛，讓人懾服的才是啊～）
霸氣沒有展現出來～

總之～
我個人給的分數大概是70分～
雖然我知道網路上有一堆人給予高度的評價～
而且還說了最好是連書一起看～
不過我個人倒是覺得，既然是電影，就該以電影的角度去評論～
還要把原著都考慮進去的話，那也未免太辛苦了～
不是每個人都有時間欣賞所有的媒介～
既然是個獨立的電影，那單以電影展現的成果去評論他，我覺得很正常～
不然所有的電影是否也都該要求觀賞者都要看過原始劇本（不見得是小說）才能說好說壞呢？

----------


## SHIBA INU

前提~我沒看過小說版，所以比起哈利波特4，這部我自身更能客觀的對"電影版"作評論
對於這部~雖然不至於到失望，但我也覺得電影的表達不夠好
前半部的內容一直到白女巫向亞斯蘭要"叛徒"之前，我只對吐納斯帶露西去他家時的下半身特效不滿
在白女巫要求帶走艾德蒙時與亞斯蘭的談判後，白女巫因為亞斯蘭一吼而攤坐回座位時，感覺她很不怎樣，後來亞斯蘭只是撲上去一咬她就掛點讓我更不以為然，事實上她除去那把讓人結冰的劍跟變出食物的魔藥，整個女巫的形象差強人意，"白皇后"這頭銜還比較適合她
很多看過的人說覺得亞斯蘭像木法沙，這是我在看預告時也有的想法，但是看過電影後，我反而不這麼認為，倒是覺得亞斯蘭比木法沙更具"人性"與"王者的威嚴"，這是亞斯蘭與白女巫談判後到他被殺死這一段給我的想法；還有就是它的出場次太少啦啦啦啦!!!!!'獅王"的威嚴與帥勁(@@")表現不夠啦1!!
這部電影會讓我覺得不夠好也在於它的後半段太倉促，像是亞斯蘭死而復生、戰爭過程、女巫掛點、兩位夏娃之女的實戰部分很少，這些滿多人也這麼覺得，另外一個很重要的一點就是特效部分，標榜出三大特效公司合作應該會很讚，可是我覺得破綻比魔戒還多(這是我覺得破綻最少的系列電影了^^")，如果整隻(像亞斯蘭)都是特效出來還好，但那種下半身之類的(像是吐納斯)就比較容易看出不協調之處

以上是比較批評的部分，接下來當然也有稱讚的啦*毆飛*

看預告時，我就對亞斯蘭走出帳棚那一幕超感動(不過預告看多了，也該麻痺啦!!)，結果在電影院竟然還是在那幕突然哽咽起來，後來還有亞斯蘭被虐、被殺的部分，眼淚豆大滴的狂掉!!還莫名其妙的在戰爭剛開始時哭起來@@"(沒人看到沒人看到XP)
露西好可愛、亞斯蘭好帥!!!!(喂~~~)
看到一堆萌獸(狐狸!!!!*抱*)，那個在亞斯蘭帳棚前的人馬我也好喜歡喔~~~
背景音樂確實很好聽，不枉我花大錢訂美版的*心痛*
這部電影確實激起我更多看小說的慾望

既然前面有獸提到基督教，據幾年前就向我推薦這系列的朋友表示，翻譯中文版最好的是一家基督教的出版社，現在市面上很難買到，大家應該都只看到"大田"出版的系列小說

看完電影，我也該做功課啦!!
預計過年後將"訪問"這位朋友，並推出"納尼亞系列小說閱讀建議"XDD

----------


## MINE

> 其實尼亞傳說整篇上來有都有聖經的意味
> 
> 沒讀過聖經的人看起來會比較難懂
> 
> 我是英文老師跟我說的qq  我自己沒讀過聖經阿 (看到諾亞方舟就已經快要睡著了)
> 
> 而且他還讓我們看原文  orz  全英文 阿阿阿阿阿


雖然納尼亞很基督教味
不過因為本來這書就是要給沒讀過聖經的小孩看的
所以也只是把其中"精神"放在裡面而已

就算沒看過聖經，也不用怕不懂故事在說什麼

也就是說 "潛移默化"~


看過一篇報導指出
亞斯蘭他並不單單只是"象徵"耶穌基督....而是他"就是"耶穌基督

之前我曾提過獅子在基督教象徵的意義
現在因為很多人都看過電影了
所以我比較好提更多相關的資訊
這部電影裡，最重要的一場戲就是
亞斯蘭之死與復活
在基督教裡面
有哪位也是死了之後又復活的呢?
不是別人，正是耶穌基督

這個因他人背叛而死之後復活之所以重要
倒不是因為這是"神蹟"的表現
而是這是基督教最重要的兩個精神--"對於神完全的信仰(SURRENDER)"及"為了他人而無私的犧牲(SACRIFY)"

"預言"其實就是天命，也就是神的旨意
不用問為什麼亞斯蘭軍對於兩個小毛頭帶領那麼聽命
因為這就是天命，白女巫要逆天是不可能滴

除此之外，納尼亞的設定上也是十分基督教的
主角四人是"亞當"跟"夏娃"的後裔
白女巫是"莉莉絲"的後裔(電影裡好像沒提到)
善惡二元對立
惡的那邊會誘惑善的墮落
正義必勝、逆天者亡...等等

----------


## 月極停車場

> 雖然納尼亞很基督教味
> 不過因為本來這書就是要給沒讀過聖經的小孩看的
> 所以也只是把其中"精神"放在裡面而已
> 
> 就算沒看過聖經，也不用怕不懂故事在說什麼
> 
> 也就是說 "潛移默化"~
> 
> 
> ...


故事如果沒錯  我記得是說耶穌被羅馬人抬上十字架的故事  獅子就代表的耶穌

以及預言的故事都跟聖經有關   (拔毛應該不是)

不過故事裡有一些真的是沒聖經就看不出來意思的

像是  最小的妹妹(名字我忘了拉 = =)(毆)

他身上的紅披風就是代表耶穌的血  (而且位置還剛剛好)
所以有一些還是必須看一下才行  (看耶穌怎麼復活的就好了......)

----------

